# Jack Plate Switch Issue?



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Teeser said:


> In recent trips I’ve noticed it is harder and harder to get my jack plate (TH Marine Micro Jacker) to lift or lower with the push button control switch I have: T-H Marine TTC-1-DP Push Button Transom Trim Switch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AXW5D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_X80fDbSVR8S87. Essentially, I have to press the buttons in the exact right spot to get the proper contact.
> 
> I’m curious if anyone has experienced poor contact in this switch previously or should I be looking at the jack plate itself? Given the relatively cheap price of the switch I’m inclined to go ahead and just replace it to eliminate that as part of the troubleshooting exercise..


Good plan...I think any waterproof momentary reversing switch ( aka Polarity reversing DPDT -double pole double throw- momentary) will work as a replacement. 

If its not the switch, start check all the wire connections in the jack plate circuit, and clean the jack plate tracks...they can build up a sludge of grease/dust/junk that prevent the unit from moving up smoothly (usually they will go down just fine...but struggle to lift up).

When lubing the units, it best to use a lighter lubricant (like corrosion X) as opposed to some heavy grease.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Best quality marine toggle switches will give years of reliable service. I used them on three skiffs no problems.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I didn’t have an opportunity to replace the switch over the weekend, but did end up applying a CRC 6-56 lubricant which seemed to help the issue. Still not 100% but a lot more functional than it had been. I may try applying more lubricant over the course of the next few weeks and see where it gets me.


----------

